
Installing Fonts Using Homebrew - ingve
http://collindonnell.com/2018/04/20/installing-fonts-using-homebrew/
======
hs86
Linux users might laugh at us but this is still very convenient and according
to the upvotes still new for some people.

It might be less polished than this solution but on Windows the same can be
done with Chocolatey:
[https://chocolatey.org/search?q=font](https://chocolatey.org/search?q=font)

~~~
kbd
> Linux users might laugh at us...

Why? I have my system config source controlled and even have a bootstrap
script to set up a new Mac from scratch that installs Homebrew, which installs
git and Python, and then installs via Homebrew all my system packages and
casks like Google Chrome, iTerm2, Spotify, etc. plus programming language
packages through their respective package managers, etc. And now fonts (which
I only discovered the tap for a little while ago). That's one less thing to
install/update manually and it's very appreciated.

~~~
ahstilde
Can you share this magical file?

~~~
kbd
Here's my setup repo with all my system config:

[https://github.com/kbd/setup](https://github.com/kbd/setup)

Here's the bootstrap script I mentioned:

[https://github.com/kbd/setup/blob/master/bootstrap.py](https://github.com/kbd/setup/blob/master/bootstrap.py)

Here's the config file with everything I install, settings, etc.:

[https://github.com/kbd/setup/blob/master/settings.py](https://github.com/kbd/setup/blob/master/settings.py)

------
jenhsun
The best way to me is just clone [https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-
fonts](https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts) and look into the `pateched-
fonts` folder, see what font you might like and do `./install.sh <font name>`.
That's it.

------
wiradikusuma
I use Skyfonts to install fonts from Google Fonts. Unfortunately you can't
create account for Google Fonts, so you end up doing select-and-install for
each device you own (i.e. no syncing).

At least it's (slightly) better than manually downloading it, unzipping,
double-clicking, etc (you get the idea).

------
asaph
> I could even have the script in Dropbox and have it run periodically in the
> background using a launchd service to keep everything in sync.

I recommend GitHub over DropBox for storing this script.

------
jph
Simple `brew install` shell script for many fonts:

[https://github.com/SixArm/sixarm_brew_install/blob/master/br...](https://github.com/SixArm/sixarm_brew_install/blob/master/brew-
install-our-fonts.sh)

If you prefer using a `Brewfile` for many fonts:

[https://github.com/SixArm/sixarm_brew_brewfile](https://github.com/SixArm/sixarm_brew_brewfile)

Feedback and PRs welcome.

------
nikolay
I am surprised that so many people write scripts to do stuff that Homebrew
offers already - Homebrew Bundle [0]!

Also, why do people copy & paste `brew install` or `brew cask install` so many
times in a script when you can do something like `xargs`?

[0]: [https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-
bundle](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-bundle)

------
wintorez
Apart from a few apps that are App Store exclusive, I install everything on my
Mac using Homebrew and Homebrew Cask. I highly recommend it to anyone who has
not used them before.

~~~
jenhsun
Yep, and below line will help you a lot.

$brew update && brew upgrade && brew cu -ayq

------
ellisv
Author didn't mention it but you can then list available fonts with `brew
search font-`

------
sinistarjab
Anyone got any strong recommendations?

~~~
tomsthumb
Anonymous Pro, especially when you use a smaller font size

Terminus for fans of the old school

